# what i did today after lunch



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

another store :whistling2:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Got a little heavy handed on the purple primer... But, everything looks plumb.


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

that **** gets every were and the job spec requires it were still adjusting form just using cast and abs all the time


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice. What's the ball valve for?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

fishhb said:


> that **** gets every were and the job spec requires it were still adjusting form just using cast and abs all the time


Prime the inside of the pipe first, just to run off the excess off the brush.


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

good idea thanks for the input its eazy to keep larger pipe clean but the 2" is a pain


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Prime the inside of the pipe first, just to run off the excess off the brush.


You mean prime the inside of the fitting first. Or shake the dobber off on your apprentice.


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

trap primer loop shows the primers high on the prints


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

fishhb said:


> trap primer loop shows the primers high on the prints


Access panel? Looks like another access panel for anti-hammer device?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

pianoplumber said:


> You mean prime the inside of the fitting first. Or shake the dobber off on your apprentice.


I do inside of pipe, fitting, outside of pipe. The inside is just to keep the other stuff neat.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What type of trap primer are you using?


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

ppc primers


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Lav stubouts are nice and wide. Sensor actuated faucets?


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

the lav has a shroud for the trap but the water go s outside the shroud its a kohler pinor weird lav for a frp bathroom


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

fishhb said:


> another store :whistling2:


 Where are the precharged air chambers??


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

were the fip is above the toilets it just not screwed in yet


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

fishhb said:


> were the fip is above the toilets it just not screwed in yet


That what I thought.. why waste a elbow when u can screw it hornz??


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

so the access panels line up


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

And where the hot water return line??


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Last time I installed one of those kohlers with the shroud, the homeowner wasn't happy because the water lines were exposed even though that's how the specs have it. The shroud is just suppose to cover the trap.


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

no return this is a department store nothing fanncy just 2 wc 2 lav 2 fd 1 mop sink 1 wh 1 ewc
1 break room sink 300' of 1 1/2 cond 400' 3" gas 120' 2" and smaller gas for duel packs


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

no homeowners here we just do new commercial and ti jobs


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pipes are plumb, level and straight......looks clean and neat......:thumbsup:


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Sinks like these?

They suck when you have to hide the waters.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks great.

Only few places around here that require purple, had one almost turned down since we were using clear, luckily the inspector saw us installing and warned us. Another instance of inspector preference not code required.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> Prime the inside of the pipe first, just to run off the excess off the brush.


Guy's used to always ask why I did that...................


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

leakfree said:


> Guy's used to always ask why I did that...................


I've had apprentices tell me I can't do that cause I'm wasting primer. You should see their face when I dump half a new can out, so it's less likely to spill from just a little bump.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Stop spilling primer and get a purple sharpie.
Oooh or better yet some white spray paint.


----------

